# Авиация > Холодная война >  73 гв.иап (Кеттен-Шайковка) МиГ-29

## andrew_78

Располагает ли кто-то сведениями (фото, воспоминаниями) об эксплуатации самолета МиГ-29 в 73 гв.иап? Сведения по этому полку достаточно скудные. Расформирован в 1998 году, самолеты розданы в другие части. Из известных этот №25 (снятый уже в Кубинке) и №20 (ставший в том же 237 гв.цпат) №62.

----------


## andrew_78

№62

----------


## Подкорытов В.И.

Кто создал страницу? Живу в Кубинке - Подкорытов В.И.

----------


## Ремез Виктор Михайлович

Авиа.техник 73 гв.иап.Проходил службу с 1988 по 1998г в 3 АЭ борт 40,72.

----------


## Ремез Виктор Михайлович

По поводу авиатехники 73 иап.Замена с-тов МИГ-23МЛД на МИГ-29 проводилась в 1989-1990гг.МИГ-29 изд.9-12 одну АЭ-получили с Венгрии,а  две АЭ.принимали и переганяли с Луховиц,9-13.Спарки 9-51 с Н-Новгорода и с полков.

----------


## Ремез Виктор Михайлович

Подкорытову Василию Ивановичу---Товарищь командир,рад видеть Вас на форуме.Живу в Калуге,работаю в охране,в семье все нормально.

----------


## Антоха

> По поводу авиатехники 73 иап.Замена с-тов МИГ-23МЛД на МИГ-29 проводилась в 1989-1990гг.МИГ-29 изд.9-12 одну АЭ-получили с Венгрии,а  две АЭ.принимали и переганяли с Луховиц,9-13.Спарки 9-51 с Н-Новгорода и с полков.


Приветствую Вас! Спасибо, что обратили внимание на этот форум! По поводу 9-12 странно слышать... в Венгрии небыло полков оснащенных этим типом МиГ-29. Вопрос по поводу Ваших "родных" бортов - 40-й это была машина 9-12 или 9-13?

----------


## Ремез Виктор Михайлович

2-я и 3-я АЭ состояли из 9-13 и спарок 9-51.Борт 40 -9-13.В последующем,уже в Шайковке,9-13 роздали по полкам, получили 9-12 из АРЗ.А 1-я АЭ получила несколько машин 9-13с,кол-во не помню,извини.

----------


## Антоха

вопрос по вашим эСкам... вы их получали сразу с завода или самолеты предварительно успели побывать в каком-то другом полку? почему у машин были такие "большие" бортовые номера 50-62 и в какую АЭ зачислили самолеты?

----------


## Ремез Виктор Михайлович

9-13с получали с завода,но бортовых 50-62 у нас небыло.В 1-й аэ с 01-12,2-я аэ 20-30,3-я 40-49.ЭТО боевые.При получении с АРЗ или другого полка номера рисовались под аэ,в которую определялась машина.Могу быть не точным в деталях,но основное помню,прошло ведь 10 лет.

----------


## Антоха

> 9-13с получали с завода,но бортовых 50-62 у нас небыло.В 1-й аэ с 01-12,2-я аэ 20-30,3-я 40-49.ЭТО боевые.При получении с АРЗ или другого полка номера рисовались под аэ,в которую определялась машина.Могу быть не точным в деталях,но основное помню,прошло ведь 10 лет.


понятно, значит номера перекрасили сразу по прибытию машин с завода... вот на этом снимке видно, что раньше МиГ имел бортовой номер 52

----------


## Ремез Виктор Михайлович

Бортовой номер 52 могли нанести для другого полка,но по какойто причине машина пошла к нам.Борт перерисовали,а киль нет.

----------


## Ремез Виктор Михайлович

Антохе--по поводу борта 40-смотри формуляр.Первым техником был капитан Шовковый А. А зав.номер -по моему 28175.

----------


## Николаев Александр

> Располагает ли кто-то сведениями (фото, воспоминаниями) об эксплуатации самолета МиГ-29 в 73 гв.иап? Сведения по этому полку достаточно скудные. Расформирован в 1998 году, самолеты розданы в другие части. Из известных этот №25 (снятый уже в Кубинке) и №20 (ставший в том же 237 гв.цпат) №62.


Есть пара фотографий самолетов 3-й эскадрильи. Я служил в должности специалиста по АВ 1996-1998.

----------


## Антоха

> Есть пара фотографий самолетов 3-й эскадрильи. Я служил в должности специалиста по АВ 1996-1998.


Так что же Вы ждете?! Мы все будем очень признательны. Ведь сейчас это уже не просто фотографии, а крупицы Истории самолётов!

----------


## aoh

> Антохе--по поводу борта 40-смотри формуляр.Первым техником был капитан Шовковый А. А зав.номер -по моему 28175.


Приветствую тебя Виктор Михайлович! Если не ошибаюсь, то именно на 40 борту, техником которого в Kethene был А.Шовковый, осенью 1989г. делал показательные полеты для летчиков дивизии Анатолий Квочур (спустя несколько месяцев после катапультирования в Ле Бурже). 
служба в 73 гв.иап:
1988-89-Кетен-ст.техник гр.р/р ТЭЧ полка.
1989-91-Кетен-инж. отряда РЭО.
1991-1994-Шайковка инж. отряда РЭО.
Огиенко А.А.

----------


## Антоха

> Приветствую тебя Виктор Михайлович! Если не ошибаюсь, то именно на 40 борту, техником которого в Kethene был А.Шовковый, осенью 1989г. делал показательные полеты для летчиков дивизии Анатолий Квочур (спустя несколько месяцев после катапультирования в Ле Бурже). 
> служба в 73 гв.иап:
> 1988-89-Кетен-ст.техник гр.р/р ТЭЧ полка.
> 1989-91-Кетен-инж. отряда РЭО.
> 1991-1994-Шайковка инж. отряда РЭО.
> Огиенко А.А.


Добрый день. Вы помните кто был зам. командира полка по лётной в 1989 году, командиры эскадрилий, и замы по ИАС?

----------


## aoh

> Добрый день. Вы помните кто был зам. командира полка по лётной в 1989 году, командиры эскадрилий, и замы по ИАС?


По памяти:
зам. В.Стрельников
ком.1 эск Исаков/зам по ИАС - ?
ком.2 эск ?/зам по ИАС - Ю.Пискунов
ком.3 эск Колупанов/зам по ИАС - Ю.Комендантов
с 89 года ввели новые штаты - т.н. отрядную систему и замы по ИАС эскадрилий стали командирами АТО (авиационно-технический отряд). Обслуживание техники - расчетами. Может что-то и подзабыл.

----------


## Антоха

> По памяти:
> зам. В.Стрельников
> ком.1 эск Исаков/зам по ИАС - ?
> ком.2 эск ?/зам по ИАС - Ю.Пискунов
> ком.3 эск Колупанов/зам по ИАС - Ю.Комендантов
> с 89 года ввели новые штаты - т.н. отрядную систему и замы по ИАС эскадрилий стали командирами АТО (авиационно-технический отряд). Обслуживание техники - расчетами. Может что-то и подзабыл.


спасибо! У меня есть любительское видео вывода полка из Кётена. Там слышно, что командир говорит о том, что полк прощается с аэродромом, но продолжит нести службу в Цербсте. Подскажите, полк полным составом ушел туда или рекогнасцировщики уже осваивались в Шайковке и вы знали, что Цербст это промежуточный пункт.
Вы не подскажете на память кто из лётчиков на каком из самолётов улетал? понятно, что всех не вспомнить, но хотя бы командира или еще кого.

----------


## aoh

Да, я присутствовал тогда в строю.
До этого, уже наверное, большая часть имущества была перевезена в Шайковку. Мы знали, что Цербст- это на месяц-два. Полк ушел в Цербст и там еще на протяжении около месяца планово летал. Жили в одной казарме - летчики, технари и бойцы. 




> спасибо! У меня есть любительское видео вывода полка из Кётена. Там слышно, что командир говорит о том, что полк прощается с аэродромом, но продолжит нести службу в Цербсте. Подскажите, полк полным составом ушел туда или рекогнасцировщики уже осваивались в Шайковке и вы знали, что Цербст это промежуточный пункт.
> Вы не подскажете на память кто из лётчиков на каком из самолётов улетал? понятно, что всех не вспомнить, но хотя бы командира или еще кого.

----------


## Антоха

> Да, я присутствовал тогда в строю.
> До этого, уже наверное, большая часть имущества была перевезена в Шайковку. Мы знали, что Цербст- это на месяц-два. Полк ушел в Цербст и там еще на протяжении около месяца планово летал. Жили в одной казарме - летчики, технари и бойцы.


спасибо! Подскажите, возможно Вы как специалист ТЭЧ, сможете подтвердить или опровергнуть информацию о том, что новые МиГ-29 9-13после получения с завода сразу же разбирали в ТЭЧ. Делалось это якобы  для выявления скрытых производственных дефектов. Это правда?

----------


## aoh

Не подтвержу и не опровергну. В 89г с получением МиГ-29 меня перевели в 3 эскадрилью. Но контрольные осмотры техники в ТЭЧ полка вполне могли быть.

----------


## AndyK

> спасибо! Подскажите, возможно Вы как специалист ТЭЧ, сможете подтвердить или опровергнуть информацию о том, что новые МиГ-29 9-13после получения с завода сразу же разбирали в ТЭЧ. Делалось это якобы  для выявления скрытых производственных дефектов. Это правда?


Любой самолет после получения с завода (изготовителя или АРП) первым делом поступает в ТЭЧ для контрольного осмотра. В Бэбке в 2008 спарку после Кубинского ремзавода с забоинами на лопатках поставили на замену двигла.

----------


## Антоха

> Любой самолет после получения с завода (изготовителя или АРП) первым делом поступает в ТЭЧ для контрольного осмотра. В Бэбке в 2008 спарку после Кубинского ремзавода с забоинами на лопатках поставили на замену двигла.


я правильно понимаю, что между фразами "контрольный осмотр" и "разборка" (полная разборка самолёта в ТЭЧ) можно поставить знак равно?

----------


## AndyK

> я правильно понимаю, что между фразами "контрольный осмотр" и "разборка" (полная разборка самолёта в ТЭЧ) можно поставить знак равно?


Насколько я понимаю, нет

----------


## Антоха

> Насколько я понимаю, нет


тогда при чем тут "контрольный осмотр"? Эта процедура стандартна и понятна. Но дело в том, что периодически в различных воспоминаниях ветеранов, служивших в Германии, упоминается именно полная разборка самолётов... меня это смущает и удивляем. Правда надо оговориться, что рассказывают об этом лётчики, а не техники или специалисты ТЭЧ. Поэтому я и уточняю.

----------


## Mig

> тогда при чем тут "контрольный осмотр"? Эта процедура стандартна и понятна. Но дело в том, что периодически в различных воспоминаниях ветеранов, служивших в Германии, упоминается именно полная разборка самолётов... меня это смущает и удивляем. Правда надо оговориться, что рассказывают об этом лётчики, а не техники или специалисты ТЭЧ. Поэтому я и уточняю.


Антон,

помнишь, после покупки "Жигулей" обязательно нужно было делать "протяжку"? Но каждый мастер под этим словом понимал собственный объем работ.

С прибывшими в полки МиГ-29 тоже делали "протяжку". Но что именно делали в ТЭЧ, помимо "контрольного осмотра", - это дело каждого конкретного случая и объем работ в ТЭЧ полка ИМХО зависил от многих причин, в т.ч. от квалификации ИТС, дотошности зама по ИАС и т.д. и т.п. 

"Полная разборка" - явное ИМХО преувеличение. Ты совершенно верно отмечаешь, что о "полной разбоке" упоминают только летчики, которые просто не знали, что с самолетами делали в ТЭЧ. Наверняка самолеты расстыковывали и осматривали в таком состоянии. Может быть именно расстыкованные МиГ-29 и воспринимались летчиками как "полностью разобранные"?

----------


## Антоха

спасибо! пример очень доходчивый)))

----------


## Igor_k

У меня вопрос по более древним временам.Как я понял до 89года полк летал на МЛД.Эти машины имели полный комплект доработок -ракеты Р-73,блоки помех,СПО-15?

----------


## aoh

Помню, что блоки помех были установлены. Возможно, не на всех машинах, но был свидетелем отстрела инфракрасных ловушек в ангаре ТЭЧ полка при проведении регламентных работ. Потушить их не смогли пока сами не згорели. Чудом никто не пострадал. После этого случая на регламент стали ставить машины только со скаченым топливом.

----------


## Igor_k

Спасибо за ответ

----------


## Логинов Анатолий

Напомнили, как я первый раз спарку МиГ-29 газовал :-)

----------


## Антоха

личный состав 73 гвардейского ИАП на фоне своих самолётов

----------

